# New Show - MixHax (Starter Kits vs 1Shots)



## Chukin'Vape (12/10/18)

Hi All, this is a new series designed for the commercial e liquid consumer - who is curious about starting DIY, but cautious about what to buy and why?

In this episode - We challenge the traditional diy starter kit setup, and provide some advice around what to look out for before you go ahead and buy one. We also look at the new craze one shots, and where they fit in...?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/10/18)

Good advice and great video @Chukin'Vape , @RichJB and @Dietz 
Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/18)

Enjoyed the video. Good advice. I mixed by volume for far too long. Mixing by weight (mass ?) is the only way to go.

How about a video, with your combined opinions, giving your all-time best five recipes in each of the categories of juice ?

@Chukin'Vape , @RichJB and @Dietz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All, this is a new series designed for the commercial e liquid consumer - who is curious about starting DIY, but cautious about what to buy and why?
> 
> In this episode - We challenge the traditional diy starter kit setup, and provide some advice around what to look out for before you go ahead and buy one. We also look at the new craze one shots, and where they fit in...?



Great video. I cannot understand why vendors are still selling the volume based starter kits. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Enjoyed the video. Good advice. I mixed by volume for far too long. Mixing by weight (mass ?) is the only way to go.
> 
> How about a video, with your combined opinions, giving your all-time best five recipes in each of the categories of juice ?
> 
> @Chukin'Vape , @RichJB and @Dietz



@Puff the Magic Dragon - thanks for the feedback, yes weight is the way to go - these starter kits are dated. We need to start changing that now - especially with one shots in the market now. 

I'm setting up a website soon with our top ten..... shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/18)

Excellent idea. I'll have to follow this one to then,=.

At the moment I'm on the fence about certain 1Shots.

Locals seem to release their actual juice recipe flavours slowly, or ones that don't sell anymore.
Some, as a DIY only person, don't actually work out that cheap - I like convenience, but DIY'ing made me a little Scottish, so I like to get value out of them.
Then there's little info/reviews on many of them.

I currently keep Hardwick's Apple Pie and NCV Burst in stock because they are yum and good value. But the rest... I'm not so sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/18)

Don't get me wrong though, for a newcomer mixer, people trying to save money on "commercial recipes" and for convenience; 1Shots are excellent. I can see a massive gap in the market for them.

But I personally would like to see a bigger selection of local recipes in a bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Don't get me wrong though, for a newcomer mixer, people trying to save money on "commercial recipes" and for convenience; 1Shots are excellent. I can see a massive gap in the market for them.
> 
> But I personally would like to see a bigger selection of local recipes in a bottle.



Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

